# If you could have another persons car from this forum.....



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

...... which would it be? 

You would keep your own, so it would run along side it.

Having had a think about this, it came down to Paul C's RS6, Paul S's S4 and Rob's Elise for me. Having got a 2 seater, the elise was eliminated. I then though the RS6, but i have never really liked 'big' cars, so it came down to scoTTys S4 with it's stage 3. 

What about you?

p.s. I managed to resist the 996 turbo and the ferrari 355 - JUST!


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

996 for me. When I get a job without needing me to drive there along way, the TT and ibiza are out.


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

I thik Abi has an Aston Martin, not sure which one but I'll have it nevertheless


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

stgeorgex997 said:


> I thik Abi has an Aston Martin, not sure which one but I'll have it nevertheless


I thought she had a Reliant Robin :? :lol:

I'd definitely go for the RS6, all that power (515BHP) and room for all the family and I still get to keep my TT - car heaven


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

If I could have another car it would probably be a 996. But then if I had two cars I probably wouldn't havethe S4 but would have two more extreme cars rather than the one that's somewhere in the middle.

p.s. Cheers Kev :wink:


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

I'd have GaryC's Zafira!


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Robs Elise. Garys 330D - No point in anything else


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

Coupe-Sports MR2, but I'm biased 8)


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

1. Clive's imminent 535D 8) 
2. Ed's 997 (although I'd have to compromise on boot space)  
3. Has anyone else got an RS4, as I'd have that if I'm not allowed my own.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

cplus's 996 Turbo X50

Love it!

Cheers

James


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

If it's just one other person's car I'd have Paul's (C not S) RS6. Though I have to admit, I'd be tempted by Clive's Beemer too.

If it's more than one, then maybe that and one of the 996s.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

paulb said:


> I'd have GaryC's Zafira!


You'll be familiar with the wheezy 2.2 lump. It is a real man's car. :wink:

996/997 for me please. But i still love my oil burner for the long haul stuff.


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> You'll be familiar with the wheezy 2.2 lump. It is a real man's car. :wink:


LOL - still a better engine that the K series in the main competitor. With 185 bhp and 850 kg, I'd guess it went better than your Zafira...

I have to say, I'd have have a 330D as a sensible car. Is yours a Touring Gary? Has to be an estate if it is going to be a sensible car!


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

paulb said:


> Has to be an estate if it is going to be a sensible car!


I think all Zafiras are a state
:lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jonno said:


> paulb said:
> 
> 
> > Has to be an estate if it is going to be a sensible car!
> ...


I have been taking this sort of stick from my wife, friends, colleagues, randon members of the public in the street, whinos, students, and my virtual friends on TT Forum. My sides are splitting. :wink:

The only positive advantage I can think of is that when go away fora month hols to India next week, I'll just dump the car at Avis LHR and pick up another when I return, having saved 31 days airport parking fees.

So there. :-*


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Maybe we should start a "car swap" club?! 

Edit: A little predictable, but I'd like whatever Paul is driving (RS6 or M5) and Stu's Evo....


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> Garys 330D


Wouldn't you prefer one that goes :roll:

Justin


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

garyc said:


> jonno said:
> 
> 
> > paulb said:
> ...


Does that really make up for driving it? :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jam said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > jonno said:
> ...


Â£300 for abject humiliation? Hmmmm :? Sort of worth it. Mind you, several Tory MPs would pay Â£300 for it. :wink:


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> Wouldn't you prefer one that goes
> 
> Justin


nah - more of an excuse to use the Elise then


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> jam said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


SNOBS!


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Really fancy a convertible again - even in the winter [smiley=sunny.gif] - wouldn't mind a TVR - a Chimeara for sunny days

my 405TD oil burner - 120k miles now - still running fine as ever, but I really like the Skoda Octavia RSs and the estates - do they do a RS Estate Diesel?

Anybody want to swap my 405 for a TVR? :roll:

Very very pleased with the Monaro, so thats staying for the time being


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

PaulS said:


> I really like the Skoda Octavia RSs and the estates - do they do a RS Diesel?


Yep!


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> PaulS said:
> 
> 
> > I really like the Skoda Octavia RSs and the estates - do they do a RS Diesel?
> ...


I really like the wheels on those RSs.

Options seem to be:

Estate 1.8 petrol 5sp turbo 4x4 150 bhp

vRS Estate 1.8 petrol 5sp Turbo 180 bhp

or Estate 1.9 TDI PD 130bhp (230 lb/ft @ 1900 rpm / 51.4 mpg combined  )

Would love a vRS estate .. but it only comes in petrol ... must have the diesel. Elegance easy to 'chip' and I'm sure you could fit the RS wheels and brakes on it 

priced around Â£14.6k


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I was convinced they did a vRS diesel. Maybe that's just the Fabia, and I'm getting confused.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

They do vRS fabia but not any vRS PD models in the present range. Top oil burner estate is the PD130 version. vRS fabia is 1.8T only. New Octavia estate out in 2005 so maybe then ?

James.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Must just be me then. I was sure I'd read that someone on here (mobtob) had got a vRS, but that it was deseasel. Obviously not.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Maybe you're thinking of ex-AmD Ross' "vRS" diesel Fabia?


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

stgeorgex997 said:


> I thik Abi has an Aston Martin, not sure which one but I'll have it nevertheless


I'll fight you for it!! :lol:


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

coupe-sport said:


> They do vRS fabia but not any vRS PD models in the present range. Top oil burner estate is the PD130 version. vRS fabia is 1.8T only. New Octavia estate out in 2005 so maybe then ?
> 
> James.


They do have a vRS Fabia oil burner using the 130 PD engine. My neighbour has one which has been breathed upon by AmD, the bugger goes like stink...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Carlos said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > jam said:
> ...


1000 miles a week entiltles me to cock a snoot at Dagenham's finest aftre Bavaria's best. :roll:


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

StuarTT said:


> stgeorgex997 said:
> 
> 
> > I thik Abi has an Aston Martin, not sure which one but I'll have it nevertheless
> ...


 [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> They do vRS fabia but not any vRS PD models in the present range. Top oil burner estate is the PD130 version. vRS fabia is 1.8T only. New Octavia estate out in 2005 so maybe then ?
> 
> James.


Its the 'current' Octavia estate that I'm interested in - which has never been made in a diesel 'RS' version  
The 'new Octavia' is on sale, but only in saloon form at present.

A Second hand Octavia estate PD130 then, with a chipped motor, and the vRS wheels, suspension and brakes fitted. 
Could be a good project 

Gary - "Dagenhams finest" - I didn't know the Zafira was made by Ford :roll:


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

stgeorgex997 said:


> StuarTT said:
> 
> 
> > stgeorgex997 said:
> ...


 [smiley=iloveyou.gif]


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

sonicmonkey said:


> coupe-sport said:
> 
> 
> > They do vRS fabia but not any vRS PD models in the present range. Top oil burner estate is the PD130 version. vRS fabia is 1.8T only. New Octavia estate out in 2005 so maybe then ?
> ...


Vindication at last. Thought I wasn't just talking $hite. FOr a change.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Its me talking shite - Fabia vRS is PS130 - I meant the Octavia vRS is 1.8T only !


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

PD130 !! - fecking hell what is wrong with me today


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Paul - sorry for misleading you. I was also thinking Fabia! :?


----------



## mab (Sep 2, 2002)

Very tough one... think it would have to be a 996 Turbo.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

It appears we're starting to forget the "whose car" element of this thread...!


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

7am Saturday morning clived said:



> It appears we're starting to forget the "whose car" element of this thread...!












11am Sunday morning :roll:


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

*slightly* off topic but.....having experienced other car BBS and OC's, this BBS seems to have the finest blend and mixture of cars, post original ownership (ie: the TT) and the most consistent, appreciative and fair view of other cars.

I say a track day with all of the other marques involved as well as any of the current TTOC who want tocome along.

Off the top of my head we'll have:

An RS6, an M5, a 996 Turbo, a 355 Ferrari, Honda S2000, Scooby Impreza, Toyota MR2, Audi S4 (400bhp), Audi S4 estate, Evo VII, Elise 111R, R32's, Mini Cooper S' and a Tuscan S.

:wink:


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> *slightly* off topic but.....having experienced other car BBS and OC's, this BBS seems to have the finest blend and mixture of cars, post original ownership (ie: the TT) and the most consistent, appreciative and fair view of other cars.
> 
> I say a track day with all of the other marques involved as well as any of the current TTOC who want tocome along.
> 
> ...


 try this tread for a more accurate count :roll:

justin :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I'd take ScoTTy's S4. Then nick the bits and give it him back 

Actually, kmp, the Avant looks way cooler than the saloon, and *much* more "Q-Car" I think (apart from the bling alu trim and roof rails)...


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

1). Tims S4 Avant

2). Jackies Boxter S

3). Jasons *Silver Grey *M3 (after Wednesday of course)

4). Kevs S2000 (if I could fit behind the wheel)


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

I'd just keep my own car (cheers to those who mentioned the Beast  ).

At least until my new M5 makes an appearance & then depending on how it drives, i may prefer that.

Would possibly like a temp swap with the Maser owners & if anyone has a 996 Turbo then i'd like to play again in one of those, but as the 996 Turbos can't keep up with my RS6 i'd only want a temp swap. :lol: 8)


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Only an Aston would do next, though the RS6 would be OK for a trans euro blast


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

David_A said:


> Only an Aston would do next, though the RS6 would be OK for a trans euro blast


I think you may be disappointed .....
The interior of the Maserati is just SO much nicer in every way than the DB7 (if that's the car you have in mind?) and that's where you spend
all your time. And so is the whole driving experience.
But I too am always seduced by the Aston's looks.


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

HighTT said:


> The interior of the Maserati is just SO much nicer in every way than the DB7 (if that's the car you have in mind?) and that's where you spend
> all your time. And so is the whole driving experience.
> But I too am always seduced by the Aston's looks.


I sat in an Aston recently and was soooo disappointed. Not at all what you'd expect for a Â£100k plus (I think?) car.


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Actually a bently conti gt would be nice but don't think anyones migrated taht far yet...

Aston just because its a stage you have to pass through in life ! but I agree with you and also think theres not much that beats the inside of the maser


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

David_A said:


> and also think theres not much that beats the inside of the maser


Agreed.


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

David_A said:


> Actually a bently conti gt would be nice but don't think anyones migrated taht far yet...
> 
> Aston just because its a stage you have to pass through in life ! but I agree with you and also think theres not much that beats the inside of the maser


I had a look around one of those the other week and for +Â£139K I would stick with the AM vanquish or DB9, or you could treat the missus and get 2 AM vantages' when they arrive


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

I thought the list price for the Bentley was Â£110k. Is Â£139k the going rate to jump the queue?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Its got to be the S4


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

r1 said:


> I thought the list price for the Bentley was Â£110k. Is Â£139k the going rate to jump the queue?


I looked at one in the Berkley Sq showroom and I'm sure it was Â£139k I may have been wrong, for such an expensive car I have seen an awful lot of them around :? I'm not a fan of the GT if I ever bought a Bentley it would be the Arnage (sp?).


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Hmm, the main reason for asking was that I'm considering investing in high profile car orders like this to sell on at the point of delivery. Just interested in the possible mark-ups - looks pretty lucrative for a relatively small initial investment. :?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> I'd take ScoTTy's S4. Then nick the bits and give it him back


You've already tried nicking the bits once!! Is your under bonnet view complete yet?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > I'd take ScoTTy's S4. Then nick the bits and give it him back
> ...


Yes and No. Apparently the cars are no longer made with those panels, so mine still doesn't have them, but is technically complete. Personally that sounds like so much bollocks to me, so I'll be quizzing the next dealer I go past... :lol:


----------

